# lots of work



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

If you're looking for work on the West Coast, Local 48 has lots of calls going to book 2.


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

My son he is a move to the Vancouver Washington and takes meself with tile and millworks businesses for the custom homes.

Now he is the company formans at a intel job. He says a many good formans there and father should a signs the book 2. Does you think I can a work the intel too? Or will a Russian old man get a many problems? I can do a pipeline and power boiler instrumentations back in soviet ukraine, maybe not so difference.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

CCCP;

I thought you were shipped off to the Gulag? Where have you been?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

cccp sparky said:


> My son he is a move to the Vancouver Washington and takes meself with tile and millworks businesses for the custom homes.
> 
> Now he is the company formans at a intel job. He says a many good formans there and father should a signs the book 2. Does you think I can a work the intel too? Or will a Russian old man get a many problems? I can do a pipeline and power boiler instrumentations back in soviet ukraine, maybe not so difference.


Are you a union member? Do you have an Oregon license?


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

I check a emails and find the many pages from electricianstalk in a spam folder. Until thens, I forget how to go this place on the web browsers.


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

My son he says a father, you come to my companies, the rosnendin, and I pay you well to the deliver parts. He says no electrics, only deliver parts and some paperworks.


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorshtm/garble.htm


----------



## NWsparky (Jun 27, 2011)

cccp sparky said:


> My son he is a move to the Vancouver Washington and takes meself with tile and millworks businesses for the custom homes.
> 
> Now he is the company formans at a intel job. Does you think I can a work the intel too?




No, all positions are filled...


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

NWsparky said:


> No, all positions are filled...


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Still rolling through book 1 almost daily


----------



## NWsparky (Jun 27, 2011)

That's awesome for you guys that Portland is that busy. I tried submitting my paperwork for the Oregon license a year ago, but with all the BS and lack of co operation on oregons part, I went for ND instead. I would gladly move to Oregon if I could open a shop there, love the atmosphere of Portland to the coast.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

NWsparky said:


> That's awesome for you guys that Portland is that busy. I tried submitting my paperwork for the Oregon license a year ago, but with all the BS and lack of co operation on oregons part, I went for ND instead. I would gladly move to Oregon if I could open a shop there, love the atmosphere of Portland to the coast.


You wouldn't love the atmosphere on the coast right now. It's been dumping sideways rain for days on end. And all I have this week is outside work.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I've actually never worked in Oregon.


----------



## NWsparky (Jun 27, 2011)

erics37 said:


> You wouldn't love the atmosphere on the coast right now. It's been dumping sideways rain for days on end. And all I have this week is outside work.


I wanted to get down to CB this weekend because of the storms! But damn work has me booked up all weekend! I miss the days of working outside in the elements - the office is a steady 68 degrees and unfortunately no rain.


----------



## NWsparky (Jun 27, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> I've actually never worked in Oregon.


So you are out of Washington - the Longview local?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

NWsparky said:


> I wanted to get down to CB this weekend because of the storms! But damn work has me booked up all weekend! I miss the days of working outside in the elements - the office is a steady 68 degrees and unfortunately no rain.


Cannon Beach eats balls.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

NWsparky said:


> So you are out of Washington - the Longview local?


Yeah we merged with 48 on Nov 1. Tomorrow is the last our old hall is open.


----------



## NWsparky (Jun 27, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Cannon Beach eats balls.


Wow.....lol.....tell me how you really feel!


----------



## NWsparky (Jun 27, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> Yeah we merged with 48 on Nov 1. Tomorrow is the last our old hall is open.


So how does that work for the guys who are only licensed and dispatched for Washington work? They dispatch out of the Oregon hall for Washington work, until they can get a Oregon card?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

They've always had some jurisdiction in Wa. From Woodland South and up by Mt. St Helens


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

How do becoming member in two locals 970 and 48?

I remeber the shop a Fusion Electric. Is this a 970 shop?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

cccp sparky said:


> How do becoming member in two locals 970 and 48?
> 
> I remeber the shop a Fusion Electric. Is this a 970 shop?


970 is no more, we merged with 48. We are all 48 hands now. Fusion shut down several years ago. 2 of the owners opened new shops, the other is my boss.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Are there a lot of 48 guys with OR and WA liscenses?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

chris856 said:


> Are there a lot of 48 guys with OR and WA liscenses?


I would think so since we are right on the border and because Portland already had jurisdiction in Wa. It is too bad Or and Wa are not reciprocal anymore.


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

The son says too me, father, we do not a wants the washington electricians in the oregon.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

cccp sparky said:


> The son says too me, father, we do not a wants the washington electricians in the oregon.


Now I'm confused. Am I a Washington, Oregon, or Idaho electrician?:blink:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> Still rolling through book 1 almost daily


Don't you have 341 on book 1?

http://www.ibew.org/jobsboard/


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> Don't you have 341 on book 1?
> 
> http://www.ibew.org/jobsboard/


17 of the 24 calls for today went to book 2


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> 17 of the 24 calls for today went to book 2


Wow, that's pretty incredible. How long is the Intel job going to last?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> Wow, that's pretty incredible. How long is the Intel job going to last?


I'm really not sure. They been hiring steady over the past month or so for several contractors. I had a book 2 hand on my job and there are some on our other local jobs.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.ibew48.com/?zone=/unionactive/view_article.cfm&HomeID=174954


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> http://www.ibew48.com/?zone=/unionactive/view_article.cfm&HomeID=174954


Portland is a fabulous area, maybe one of these years..


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

Don't they need like 900 guys for that job? Some guys were talking about that Intel job in class the other day. Too bad I'm an apprentice, I would gladly head down there to work if I could.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

FireInTheWire said:


> Don't they need like 900 guys for that job? Some guys were talking about that Intel job in class the other day. Too bad I'm an apprentice, I would gladly head down there to work if I could.


We have several apprenti working there they started before the merge


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> We have several apprenti working there they started before the merge


The merge? Did ya merge locals? Which ones?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

FireInTheWire said:


> The merge? Did ya merge locals? Which ones?


See post 22


----------



## NWsparky (Jun 27, 2011)

cccp sparky said:


> The son says too me, father, we do not a wants the washington electricians in the oregon.


Are you honestly trying to be this bad at grammar...


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I heard that the intel job may man up a little more but is nearly topped out. I would also travel down there for work but heard they are not taking apprentices from different locals. I'm from local 76. You ever work up here 970?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> I heard that the intel job may man up a little more but is nearly topped out. I would also travel down there for work but heard they are not taking apprentices from different locals. I'm from local 76. You ever work up here 970?



Westway terminal


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

For the local 76 apprentices. If your not working, you should have your training director contact local 48 and make sure they aren't letting other apprentices work in that jurisdiction. We had a couple that worked in Prineville last year too, and even in Vegas. Might suck to travel, but you can get your hours.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

chris856 said:


> Are there a lot of 48 guys with OR and WA liscenses?


I've been told from alot of journeyman to get my OR license when I turn out as sometimes such as now its a good place to sign book 2.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> I've been told from alot of journeyman to get my OR license when I turn out as sometimes such as now its a good place to sign book 2.


I would tell you the same. Then reciprocate and get Idaho. Our company has been doing a job at Hoku in Idaho and also does work at Boise Cascade.


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> For the local 76 apprentices. If your not working, you should have your training director contact local 48 and make sure they aren't letting other apprentices work in that jurisdiction. We had a couple that worked in Prineville last year too, and even in Vegas. Might suck to travel, but you can get your hours.


Hmmmmm.... I haven't come across any apprentices from 46 working in our area. It seems that 76s JATC keeps a hawk eye on stuff though which is good. I'd be willing to travel and room with someone as an apprentice if the opportunity came up.


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

FireInTheWire said:


> Hmmmmm.... I haven't come across any apprentices from 46 working in our area. It seems that 76s JATC keeps a hawk eye on stuff though which is good. I'd be willing to travel and room with someone as an apprentice if the opportunity came up.


Oh wait, now I get what you're saying. I'll have to check on that....


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

FireInTheWire said:


> Hmmmmm.... I haven't come across any apprentices from 46 working in our area. It seems that 76s JATC keeps a hawk eye on stuff though which is good. I'd be willing to travel and room with someone as an apprentice if the opportunity came up.



I was meaning for you to work in 48's jurisdiction. Your training director should be willing to ask 48 if they could put any of you guys to work.


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> I was meaning for you to work in 48's jurisdiction. Your training director should be willing to ask 48 if they could put any of you guys to work.


Aaah now I see what you're saying. Ill do that.


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

FireInTheWire said:


> Aaah now I see what you're saying. Ill do that.


Are you not first year apprentise? Contractors always want a cheap the low term apprentice to do a sweeping floor and find the parts in a gangboxes pile of craps.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

cccp sparky said:


> Are you not first year apprentise? Contractors always want a cheap the low term apprentice to do a sweeping floor and find the parts in a gangboxes pile of craps.



SORRY! I still can't believe you are for real!

Unless English is not your primary language!

Please confess if you are writing like this on purpose.

Is it a feeble attempt at humor?


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

cccp sparky said:


> Are you not first year apprentise? Contractors always want a cheap the low term apprentice to do a sweeping floor and find the parts in a gangboxes pile of craps.


Oh yeah, I've definitely spent time assembling gang boxes and roasting PVC so the journeymen can just come pick it up and bend it... Also cutting struts and all thread and finding pipe straps ... 

Hard work and "crap" jobs teach perseverance to the young learner


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

oldtimer said:


> SORRY! I still can't believe you are for real!
> 
> Unless English is not your primary language!
> 
> ...


I think I read another thread where he said he is Russian?? But still, he should learn to write more clearly...


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

I being lived in the USA for almost twenty years. 

English is the very difficult language.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Since you came here in 1991, that would be over 20 yrs.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> since you came here in 1991, that would be over 20 yrs.


 Slow learner?????????


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

oldtimer said:


> Slow learner?????????


My third son is the graduate of a doctor. Maybe he gaining the smarts from a mother.


----------



## NWsparky (Jun 27, 2011)

cccp sparky said:


> My third son is the graduate of a doctor. Maybe he gaining the smarts from a mother.


Better to get the smarts from a mother than the sharts:thumbsup:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

If he's real, maybe he could post a picture of himself.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

oldtimer said:


> Slow learner?????????


I don't know why you guys are giving him a hard time, as his second language he gets the point across just fine.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

freeagnt54 said:


> I don't know why you guys are giving him a hard time, as his second language he gets the point across just fine.


:blink::laughing::laughing::whistling2:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> If he's real, maybe he could post a picture of himself.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

cccp sparky said:


> I being lived in the USA for almost twenty years.
> 
> English is the very difficult language.


 
And Russian is very easy !! You knows what I mean.


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

My emails inbox says there is the manys reply to my postings.

I hope to hearing more about jobs in the 48.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

cccp sparky said:


> My emails inbox says there is the manys reply to my postings.
> 
> I hope to hearing more about jobs in the 48.



http://www.ibew48.com/index.cfm?zone=/unionactive/view_article.cfm&HomeID=174954


----------

